# Angora goats eat sheep feed?



## redfarmhousegal (Jun 19, 2012)

We raise Jacob Sheep and are thinking about pasturing a few wethered angora goats with them along with an alpaca.
I read that you feed angora goats sheep feed.  We rarely grain ANY animals because we have rich pasture grass but if we do grain in the winter around lambing, can the goats eat the feed too?
The mineral tub we use is ok for all.
Thanks!

red farmhouse dot blogspot dot com


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't do it because sheep don't eat copper because it is toxic to them, while goats need copper so if you feed them sheep feed you must make sure they get the copper levels the need. What kind of sheep feed do you use?


----------



## redfarmhousegal (Jun 19, 2012)

When we do feed grain, it's Purina Show Chow mixed with sweet feed. But we only do that at lambing time or if the hay quality is poor like we had last year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 19, 2012)

You could also check with your vet and see if they would recommend a copper supplement,  

There is copasure boluses for cattle that can be used on goats. 
There is also some an injectable product for cattle that has a quite a few minerals in it, it is RX, but I understand works fairly well. 

We have fed sheep feed to goats that we fed out to butcher and they did fine on it. But long term they would need coppe, or at least be tested for copper to make sure they are getting enough.


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)

Goats don't need grain.  If you don't normally grain then I would just stick with that.

Can they eat the sheep feed?  Simple answer is yes.  But it won't meet all their needs.

It seems to me that you're asking because you'll be feeding the sheep during the winter at lambing time and the goats will share the same area?  Is that correct?  I would just find a way to separate the sheep from the goats during that time and just feed the sheep.  If your pasture is lush and you have good hay to supplement as needed the goats will do well on pasture / hay alone.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 19, 2012)

> Goats don't need grain.


In a perfect world that may be true, but there are those that feed grain and find that there is benefit derived from doing so.  Of course I have to present you with the disclaimer that you have to do what you feel is appropriate for you and your farm.

That being said, goats are ruminants and naturally eat browse, roughage, hay, etc.  Because goats are raised in different areas of the world and live in controlled environments, which aren't always the best, it is sometimes necessary to provide grain to supplement what is lacking from their "natural" diet.  While it may exist, most pastures are far from perfect in providing every nutrient that benefits goats, or any animals for that matter, alone.  Grains provide carbohydrates that enhance energy, improve nursing does and add weight to those animals destined for the meat market.  Manufactured goat food, another form of grain, provide additional protein that is necessary for gestation, lactation an general growth of young and mature animals.

If you are raising goats for milk, meat, or breeding, grain can fill in the blanks of the diet that they may not be receiving from a roughage diet alone.  If you will, think of grain as a supplement just as you would think of minerals you provide for them.  

None of us will ever agree completely when it comes to the feeding practices of our animals. Please make your decision wisely and do what you feel makes the most sense to you.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Goats don't need grain.  If you don't normally grain then I would just stick with that.
> 
> Can they eat the sheep feed?  Simple answer is yes.  But it won't meet all their needs.
> 
> It seems to me that you're asking because you'll be feeding the sheep during the winter at lambing time and the goats will share the same area?  Is that correct?  I would just find a way to separate the sheep from the goats during that time and just feed the sheep.  If your pasture is lush and you have good hay to supplement as needed the goats will do well on pasture / hay alone.


I couldn't agree more!! I too would find a way to separate them during lambing and/or kidding. Also I would provide them with the proper minerals they need. 

@elevan
I agree about the grain. I think we are the only ones though.


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> *None of us will ever agree completely when it comes to the feeding practices of our animals.* Please make your decision wisely and do what you feel makes the most sense to you.


For a perfect example of how much truth is spoken in that sentence just read this (Goat Feeding discussion thread):
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11677


----------

